
Non-line-of-sight imaging using phasor-field virtual wave optics - mzs
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1461-3
======
Animats
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.07535.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.07535.pdf)
\- actual paper

[https://xiaochunliu.github.io/](https://xiaochunliu.github.io/) \- author's
GitHub page.

~~~
mzs
thanks:
[https://biostat.wisc.edu/~compoptics/Analysis%20of%20Feature...](https://biostat.wisc.edu/~compoptics/Analysis%20of%20Feature%20Visibility%20in%20Non-
Line-of-Sight%20Measurements/Analysis%20of%20Feature%20Visibility%20in%20Non-
Line-of-Sight%20Measurements_seb.html)

------
the8472
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.07535](https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.07535)

[https://sci-hub.tw/https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-01...](https://sci-
hub.tw/https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1461-3)

------
musicale
It's weird to see a computational photography paper in Nature. It doesn't
really seem like the right venue.

------
thecopy
This feels like the future.

------
rolph
in simple terms, seeing around corners.

~~~
Animats
More like "anything that reflects some light is a mirror". It's now possible
to undo diffusion by number-crunching. Not very well, though. See the pictures
in the paper.

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
May be good enough as long as some features are distinguishable (say a person
holding a gun). Thermal imaging isn't exactly the clearest, but it's very
useful.

